# HAMBURG - Home of the Hamburger



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

The "Speicherstadt"





Elbphilharmonie:





Hamburg's city hall:







The Elbphilharmonie:





More to come...


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Hamburg :cheers:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## XKF (Jul 30, 2008)

Hamburg is the most interesting city in Germany. :cheers: 
In my opinion of course


----------



## Dreiländereck (Mar 30, 2016)

For me not the most interesting but the most beautiful German city, of the biggest ones at least.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Definitely has a lot to offer and is far more appealing than Munich imo.


----------



## XKF (Jul 30, 2008)

Kampflamm said:


> Definitely has a lot to offer and is far more appealing than Munich imo.


Munich is different than Hamburg. Munich is more traditional. Like the whole Bayern.  Hamburg is a more global city. 
Such feelings I had in these cities.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

One more set of pics for tonight...


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Great shots! Love those brick warehouses.


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

WHAT A BEAUTIFUL CITY.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

I agree.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

The modern HafenCity


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

I've heard so many good things about this city, and these pics look awesome. Definitely my next citytrip!


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

HafenCity:



Speicherstadt:





Fish market:


----------



## frank hannover (Oct 5, 2005)

First Hamburg pictures since a long time (1-2 years) in this forum.On sunny days Hamburg is magic due the ammount of water with rivers , lakes and canals .Wonderful pictures , thank you .


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

God it's so perfect!


----------



## Heinzer (Mar 17, 2014)

Hamburg is and remains the most interesting big city in Germany. Just breathtakingly diverse and with a cityscape to kneel down. Having a lake like the Alster in the middle of the city proper and a river like the Elbe with its huge port just across the city.... that alone makes for incredible views and sights. And despite its exposed position in WW2 and a questionable policy in the post war years, a lot of what defined Hamburg as a huge German prewar city has miraculously survived quite well.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

St. Catherine's Church:





City Hall:



HafenCity:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Hamburg Speicherstadt


Hamburg Speicherstadt


Hamburg Hafen / Harbor


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from the city of Hamburger :eat:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## Farrapo (Oct 7, 2003)

Hamburg is my favorite german city. These pictures are great, if it's not the best, it's one the best threads I've seen about it. 

I love this mix of old and new architecture of Hamburg and this abundance of water through the city. 

HafenCity is such a major urban revitalization reference. 

Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Hamburg :cheers:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

School in the HafenCity:





Remnant of a different era...


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great photos, and very interesting city. Reminds me of Manchester, but with more significant river and waterways and port.


----------



## frank hannover (Oct 5, 2005)

Again neat pictures of a great and changing city.


----------



## frank hannover (Oct 5, 2005)

frank hannover said:


> Again neat pictures of a great and changing city.


We need more of it because it could never bore someone !


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Possible update after 2 years?


----------



## Octavius (Jun 17, 2013)

Wanderful 
More photos please


----------

